# Important: Switching jobs and Employer! - NOC needed?



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

got a question: 

When a work visa expires (usually after 2 or 3 years, depending on the visa), and when someone wants to switch jobs and go with another company after first visa expiration .... does he/she need a what is referred to as "No Objection Certificate" or (NOC), from his first employer, in order to get a new working visa?

I know the NOC is needed if the visa was CANCELLED, but if the visa expired on its own... is this certificate still needed?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It doesn't work like that. You still have to cancel an expired visa. And you must do everything properly to leave your current job i.e. give the proper notice period, do all the paperwork and have your visa cancelled. The Labour department will not process a new work visa until that is done.

I have never needed an NOC to change jobs, so I think it can depend on the position you hold, how long you've been there etc.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Chocoholic for your reply....

Still have a coupla more questions though:



Chocoholic said:


> And you must do everything properly to leave your current job i.e. give the proper notice period,


Do you have any idea about that period?.. "When" the proper notice period should be given?



> do all the paperwork and have your visa cancelled.


May you provide a short summary on what this paperwork consists of?



> I have never needed an NOC to change jobs, so I think it can depend on the position you hold, how long you've been there etc.


Think I have to investigate this more. I heard about the NOC more than once.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The notice period is whatever is stated in your contract! For most it's 30 days notice.

The company you're leaving does all the paperwork - basically that you've been paid everything you're owed, there is nothing outstanding, visa cancellation papers etc etc etc

Ask the Ministry of Labour whether you need an NOC or not. More than likely and it's from the company you're leaving, stating that they have no objection to you joining another company.


----------

